# MIDIculous Free Player



## GospelMusicians (Nov 2, 2016)

Gospel Musicians presents http://gospelmusicians.com/midiculous.html (MIDIculous Free Player) learning software.

MIDIculous Player is now a free instructional learning software that is designed for musicians to learn music through various methods. The software slows down audio and can change the pitch of the music for learning. In addition, it can display chords, score, and note names through MIDI. But what makes MIDIculous unique, is it's ability to combine audio and MIDI in the form of an LMS (Live-MIDI-Sync) file format, which is a monolithic file containing both MIDI and audio for a complete instructional learning system. MIDIculous is also a VST/AU host and player. You can scan and load up to 16 VST/AU instruments that are already on your systm, in order to replace the General MIDI soundset, which makes MIDIculous a virtual VST/AU player.

Now given that the player is free, we also offer a pro version. The pro version allows teachers to create custom LMS lessons to substitute or augment their teaching. Instead of having a student come to you, then you can send your students individual lessons. For example, in the gospel world, many students are confused on how to play certain chords, so the instructor can record an audio and MIDI track in their DAW of choice and https://gospelmusicians.com/midiculous-pro.html (MIDIculous Pro) will create a custom LMS lesson file in which to learn from. Soon Gospel Musicians will be offering custom http://gospelmusicians.com/midiculous/lms-lessons (LMS lessons) for sale as well additional feature add-ons
*
Screenshot:*







*Highlights:*

SMF MIDI Player with built-in GM wave synth and MIDI meta data recognition (Key, Tempo, Instrument Channels and Sounds).
Multi-track MIDI file select.
Ability to use VST/AU plugins.
Score View.
Ability to store a .midiculous setlist with all of your settings.
Ability to Loop several sections of a song in which to learn.
Chord view with alternate chord names.
Change Key of MIDI and Audio.
Change Tempo/Speed of Audio and MIDI.
Ability to set the root key of Audio and MIDI.
Audio Player (AIF, WAV, MP3, FLAC, and Mac AAC Lossless).
Play MIDI with Audio file.
Large keyboard display (61, 76, 88 Key versions).
Note Names Above Keys.
Ability to choose all flats or sharps, or solfège.
LMS Lessons (Audio and MIDI Sync) with slow-down function for both simultaneously.
Mixer with Mute and Solo Options.
Play keys with QWERTY Keyboard.
Transmit MIDI with QWERTY keyboard and record to your DAW without needing a musical keyboard.
Full MIDI Transmit and Receive Controls.
Octave Controls.
Sustain pedal view.
Play keys with your computer keyboard.
Pitch bend and mod wheel view.
Solfège Notation for International Customers.
Left-Hand Right-Hand view in different colors.
Transport controls.

You can download MIDIculous Free Player here: http://gospelmusicians.com/midiculous/software


*Videos*:


----------



## airflamesred (Nov 2, 2016)

Keyz, drumz? some glaring spelling errorz right there!


----------



## GospelMusicians (Nov 2, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> Keyz, drumz? some glaring spelling errorz right there!



You do know that is on purpose right


----------



## Rocky4796 (Nov 20, 2021)

I bought a 2019 midicolous 3.8.2. and my key stopped working.I complained to the seller but for free.No one answered.So I was cheated for $ 50.Don't buy from this company.


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 20, 2021)

Rocky4796 said:


> I bought a 2019 midicolous 3.8.2. and my key stopped working.I complained to the seller but for free.No one answered.So I was cheated for $ 50.Don't buy from this company.


Did you try to update to the latest Free version and try to re-authorize the paid version within the Free player?


----------

